# Got photos of old fashioned appaloosa horses vs the modern day?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Was told that the old fashioned ones looked different than the modern day ones. Anyone have pictures for comparison?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I don't have photos, but they were very different. The original appaloosa type was not bred for "pretty", you saw a lot of coarse heads, long ears and very wispy manes and tails, sometimes almost a "rat tail". 

They have crossed the appaloosas with QHs and TBs, especially the QHs, for so many generations now, that what you see most of the time now, with registered appaloosas, is an appaloosa colored QH.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

This site has a couple older pictures that might help you out!

http://wapedia.mobi/en/Appaloosa

Good luck with your search, can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

SFM in KY said:


> They have crossed the appaloosas with QHs and TBs, especially the QHs, for so many generations now, that what you see most of the time now, with registered appaloosas, is an appaloosa colored QH.


So true. You will still see a few throwbacks to the "old style" - rat tails and non-existent manes, but usually on a QH-type body.

I do find it interesting that the Appaloosa club also allows Arabian blood along with TB and QH.

Additionally, most QHs are now completely different from what they used to be years ago. The WP and HUS horses have been bred to so many TBs that they've become 17h peanut rollers with their front ends plowing into the ground, while the halter horses are unrideable steroid-pumped marshmallows on a pogo stick.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

What's a rat tail?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

A buddy's horse, at my farm. The horse was FAT (had just bought him) but it shows the build and mane/tail:











Same horse after some Jenny Craig time with me. This is the longest we let his mane get, for obvious reasons...










One of their other apps, showing the more streamlined body and more conventional mane/tail


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Man! Now I want to get horse riding lessons! Too bad I don't have that much money to spend. Maybe I could try to get a job mucking out horse stalls or some such....


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't give up, Ted. There are farms out there that offer lessons in exchange for work. Particularly the dirty jobs. 
Good luck.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice pics, but still long compared to some rat tails I have seen! I new a girl with an appy mare with not a stitch of hair aside from some peach fuzz on her tail!! It was nothing but skin and bone! YUCK!! 

This is actually a curly horse, but it show how extreme it can get! I am so glad my girl has her QH daddy's mane and tail and not Appy mommy's wisps! 











Good luck with lessons! I am staring back again too. I have had babies for so long I need to brush the dust off my boots!  
I used to pay for most of my lessons by working in the barn. Get in good with a knowledgeable horseman(or horsewoman) and you can learn much more than mere lessons will ever teach you! They work you hard, but it is well worth it in the end! Have fun!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

This book published in 1900 may be of interest: http://www.archive.org/details/smallhorsesinwar00gilbrich

It will take me a while to get it downloaded on dialup so I can't guarantee the contents, but apparently it has some old info about apps. It also has illustrations, but I don't know if it has any photos.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> Was told that the old fashioned ones looked different than the modern day ones. Anyone have pictures for comparison?


They sure do many had very "Roman nose" and quite a large head to go with it.
Way different then what Appy's are today.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> Was told that the old fashioned ones looked different than the modern day ones. Anyone have pictures for comparison?


They sure did, many had a very "Roman nose" and quite a large head to go with it, with large cheeks also.
Way different then what Appy's are today.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just how old are we talking? This app is probably 35 years old.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> They sure did, many had a very "Roman nose" and quite a large head to go with it, with large cheeks also.
> Way different then what Appy's are today.


AHHHH! LOL! Not the "Roman Nose" debate again!! LOLOL! 
I am trying frantically to post a pic of Sid, he is a rattail appy, there is NOTHING sleek about him, he is built like a tank, thick neck, large head, for all the world looks as though he needs a fine Indian brave riding him into battle. He is all white, just some spots on his face and body (that change every year!). He has wat I called a Roman Nose in the past, but it is't really a Roman Nose, just an oddly shaped one. He is 5% evil, 20% sweet, and 75% stubborn. He is also the ONE horse I put ANYBODY on, he is the best trail horse ever, completely unflappable. He spooked ONE time, and that was when a deer burst out of the bushes next to him. Of course, his spook started a chain reaction spook down the line of trail riders that was a bit amusing to see. He semi-reared ONE time, when he was stung by a bee.

I am praying photobucket is doing something strange today, or I have lost a TON of pictures forever . As soon as I find it, I will post it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

beccachow said:


> I am praying photobucket is doing something strange today, or I have lost a TON of pictures forever . As soon as I find it, I will post it.


Boy that would be a shame if you lost your pics.
I remember quite a few years ago I had all my pictures on a Floppy Zip Drive.
And that Floppy FAILED.
So now I have the same pictures on Photobucket, and 2 other photo sites as well.
And I have the same pictures in a folder on my computer, and also the those pictures which is the best thing to do are saved on one of those USB Thumb Drives~!
I am not going to lose pictures again.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Fetch33,

I like the looks of that one! Would he be able to do work as a cow horse? Looks more of a Belgian type or draft type to me. What do I know about horses though? Not much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

TedH71 said:


> Fetch33,
> 
> I like the looks of that one! Would he be able to do work as a cow horse? Looks more of a Belgian type or draft type to me. What do I know about horses though? Not much.


Looks cobby to me, but I don't know much about horses, either.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sid is much taller, SId is actually 16.2 or 3, a big boy, but his legs are sturdy and thick. However, they used to call the Indian Horses "ponies" so I get the feeling the original appys were stocky and short like that one pictured.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

TedH71 said:


> Fetch33,
> 
> I like the looks of that one! Would he be able to do work as a cow horse? Looks more of a Belgian type or draft type to me. What do I know about horses though? Not much.


He probably did it all in his life. His last 'profession' was hauling little kids around and showing.... get this.... saddleseat. He looked like a baroque appy with a cute headset. Choctaw didn't like the barn and would only get in his stall to eat and would then pound the door until he was let out. He is still kicking and is probably pushing 40.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

A friend of mine in Wyoming had an old appy mare that was from a ranch that had some of the old type appaloosa stock for ranch horses, said to have some mustang or "Nez Perce Indian" breeding. The mare was about 14 hands, very stocky but not QH type stocky, heavy bone and more cob type stocky ... and definitely had the convex profile in the head. Actually it is very much like the heads I saw on the Andalusians when I was in Spain in the early 70s ... what they now call a "baroque" head.

The interesting thing about this old mare was that when I took some video of her ... and she was in her 20s at the time ... her trot had the kind of extension and impulsion you would expect to see in a warmblood! I was absolutely amazed.

My friend had two of her daughters as well, one by a TB stallion and one by a Morgan stallion and both of those mares looked very much like the old mare ... the TB cross mare was just simply much taller.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Funny you said that about about extension and impulsion, Sid was originally used in English shows, jumping 4'6" at age 4. We think he was sold to us because of his cough, which happens at strange times, no rhyme or reason, so no way to be sure he would get through a show without being overcome. So we just do a western saddle and trails with him (he is an awesome trail horse, willing and ready) but he isn't neck reined. My friend borrowed him once...and is STILL raving about the dressage oves she was getting out of him with some coaxing. She swears she wants to train him and show him dressage (I said go for it). SO this TANK apparently has the graceful moves of a dancer. WHo knew? He will look so silly next to the sleek warmbloods.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

My DDtrainer hasa horsethat has acough thashebeieveswascaused by a bad reaction to a vaccine, could be the ameissue.As for dressageIdsay go for it, show thosesnobs you dot have tobe titled noble to do it!! Look atSnowmanmany years ago, the plowhorse that wentonto become a national Ch jumper!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

HOTW said:


> My DDtrainer hasa horsethat has acough thashebeieveswascaused by a bad reaction to a vaccine, could be the ameissue.As for dressageIdsay go for it, show thosesnobs you dot have tobe titled noble to do it!! Look atSnowmanmany years ago, the plowhorse that wentonto become a national Ch jumper!



Any horse who is not lame can show in Dressage. I spent the weekend at a 2-day schooling show and there were QHs, Paints, Apps, TBs, Arabs, Morgans, ponies of all sizes, a Fjord, a mustang, and mutts of many persuasions, along with the Warmbloods and Warmblood crosses. One of the things I like about the performance sports is that your horse or pony doesn't need to be registered in any particular breed registry to be able to show.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

We had an Appy gelding almost 30 years ago. He was the older type - about 14 hh 2", seal brown with black, brown and white flecks in his coat. We got him as a long yearling from an old time breeder. He had the sparse mane and tail, though not really a "rat" tail, just thin and short. He was cute (although a bit plain just to look at), short backed, sweet as can be and a very steady guy. He was also strong and sound and could go all day. Nothing bothered him, he was a good and happy little horse. He was about four when we moved and had to sell him. Our neighbors bought him and enjoyed him a lot too, though I don't know what happened to him after that. I might find old pictures - we're going to sort albums sometime soon. If I do, I'll try to scan one for you. I live in the Palouse country.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

This ad probably won't be up long, but there is a picture of a nice older type Appy in it, very similar to the one I had years ago. 

http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/1963009332.html


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

In the early 70's I had 2 appy geldings. One actually had a very nice mane and tail but the remarkable thing were his feet. He had been let run on the range outside of Lewiston Idaho until he was 5 when I bought him. I trained Storm and rode him everywhere without shoes! Over very rocky ground, sand, you name it he went over it, his feet were the best feet I have ever had on any horse! My farrier always commented on how tough his feet were during his trims. 
He also was one of the most level headed horse that I ever rode. When we would disturb a rattlesnake (rode where there were many) he would freeze, wait for me to locate snake and then with my cue move quietly away from the snake!
The other gelding Red was a thoughbred with spots!! He came from a racing line and we always laughed that only appy part was his spots. He had the worst feet of any horse we had. He could walk across a wet pasture and limp! Needless to say he wore shoes everywhere. Farrier always laughed at the two extremes of the feet these two had.
To this day I regret selling Storm, but I had gotten married and airforce was moving hubby. Always wondered what became of him (people I sold him too promised to let me know but then they divorced and he was sold)
I also had 2 appy mares for my kids when they were riding. The one was an older style appy with sparse mane and tail, no papers on her to know her background but she definately was old style. 
Thanks for bring the memmories back, I still have a picture of Storm hanging in my bedroom!


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

My appy's name is Storm actually Badlands Storm but storm for short. I have always liked the appys for their level heads and ease to work with. I have heard that the trotting gait mentioned earlier is called the paloose shufflfe and mine has a wonderful shuffle can ride it all day and he doesnt t get tired doing it he loves to work cows and be around kids. I had an appy in high school who was the old style not much mane or tail thick neck ugly head but you couldnt have asked for a better horse I got him as a 2yr old in 1980 and he just died in 
Dec 2009 and was still working cows in the fall of 2009 granted a little slower but that was his thing work those cows.


----------

